# Melorecytacja



## Klaudyna

Jak to przetłumaczyć na angielski? Przychodzi mi na myśl tylko ''spoken word'', ale to też nie do końca oddaje ideę. Dzięki.


----------



## Thomas1

Może któraś z propozycji poniżej posłuży Ci za punkt wyjścia do znalezienia czegoś:
melodeclamation
musical recitation
sprechgesang
i zwązany z poprzednim: sprechstimme.
Pierwszego terminu nie znalazłem w słownikach, ale jest w książkach na Google Books. Z pobieżnych oględzin, wydaje mi się, że dwa ostatnie mają nieco inne znaczenie niż 'melorecytacja/melodeklamacja', ale trzeba by to jeszcze zgłębić.


----------



## Klaudyna

Te dwa ostatnie są po niemiecku   A ja po angielsku szukam. Te dwa pierwsze wlasnie sa takie słownikowe, jestem przekonana, ze istnieje jakieś okreslenie bardziej powszechne w użyciu.


----------



## DW

You know, maybe _recitative_.


----------



## wolfbm1

Wydaje mi się, że termin "sprechgesang" jest używany w języku angielskim jako termin muzyczny. W Wikipedii proponowane jest tłumaczenie: "spoken singing". Na portalu niemieckim znalazłem inną propozycję: "song-like speech".


----------



## Thomas1

Chciałem dodać, że 'sprechstimme' też jest terminem muzycznym.


----------



## Klaudyna

@The -DW- cum -LS - cum - RB - You know, maybe _not.

_Nie wiedziałam, że te terminy niemieckie sa używane po angielsku, być może w muzyce klasycznej, hm, a nie o ten gatunek mi za bardzo chodzi. ''Spoken singing'' chyba jest najbliżej tego, czego szukam, dzięki!


----------



## DW

Klaudyna said:


> @The -DW- cum -LS - cum - RB - You know, maybe _not.
> _[...]



Why _not_ then? You probably think of it as of an adjective only, well, I don't know.


----------

